# NEED 90,000 Piece order processed



## Phantom Graphics (Aug 1, 2012)

We have a current customer that is looking for 90,000 T's to be produced. 
Design will be 
4 color front. 
4 Color back optional based on price.
Price needs to include t's / folded / bagged.

Please contact me if your shop can handle a contract this large.


----------



## DavidRobison (Dec 30, 2009)

Are you talking 4-color process (not the best way to go) or four spot colors?
Will these need an underprint (are they going on colored shirts?)
Will any of these be Childrens goods? (does the ink NEED to be Philate free?)
Also what type of finishing is needed? Can they be shipped and packed in printers folds by dozens 72 per box?
Will the goods need to be Blind shipped from you to your customer?
Lastly will you be providing the goods or will we need to provide the shirts and printing?

As soon as you answer these questions I can give you a rough price and a Finished price very accurate if I can see the art.

my number is 770-978-2854 if you want to chat on the phone.


----------



## DavidRobison (Dec 30, 2009)

I charge .40 for folding and Poly-bagging includes the bag and a size sticker n the outside of the bag.
I can handle the job if you can handle a 1/2 down deposit to cover cost of goods.
start to finish I'd do those for $1.50 each not counting the shirt cost or shipping assuming the designs were spot colors no flash and 100% cotton T's Poly or Poly blend T's would be more.
Cost of goods depend on color sizes and styles. 
My turnaround on that would be 30 days.
770-978-2854


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, I can easily help you out with this quote, can you e-mail me the deatils?

Shirt styles you would like, shirt colors etc?

[email protected]


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

just being the devil's advocate...but a first time poster...Phantom Graphics....has an order for 90K shirts????? I just wonder if the name is symbolic...Personally I don't want to even consider bidding...but if I did...all money would have to paid via bank transfer and/or cash before starting!


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm with you Charles


----------

